# Opening weekend



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

How was everyone's opening weekend? Who had success? Who saw deer? Let's hear it. Saturday was a great evening for myself. Saw 20 deer (3 bucks 17 does) including my one big shooter just never came close enough. Had an decent 8 point feed 15 yards from me for 45 mins. Sunday evening I seen 4 (1 doe 2 fawns and a buck at last light) they all got the pass.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I saw 0 deer either day. I guess it happens.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I was only able to get out sunday morning and mind you im hunting outside of a woods in about a 20 acre THICK weed and thicket area so right now while everything is green its extremely hard to see since weeds are 5' high if not taller and leaves up on all the trees.....it started off slow....had a spike still in velvet come in down to my left and come directly under the stand for a bit.....bout 45 mins later I peaked between the branches back to my right and seen standing there with the sunlight hitting him a NICE buck....he stood broad side and had freshly shed velvet because his horns were still red with blood. Wasnt able to see both sides but assuming he was an 8-9pt. I hit the can call a couple times and then two soft grunts and he looked towards my way but started walking away......I sat for about 20 mins or so thinking he would circle around and nothing...I turned my body some to glance over my left shoulder and there stands an absolute STUD of an 8 pt still in complete velvet....an easy 145-150" deer.....could not believe he still had velvet. Well immediately as I turned he looked directly up at the tree too me since I had the sun at my face. I was stunned and pissed at myself that I turned around because if I would have waited 15 seconds he would of been below my stand and in front of me.....im heart broken but excited to see this guy! Im busy with the next couple weekends with tournaments but hopefully can sneak out in the evening sometime soon. Would love an Ohio Velvet buck!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Saw 15 Sunday night. 6 bucks. One shooter. 4-5 yr old. Bucks still in Bach groups.. Sparring each other and hitting up the alfalfa fields.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Didnt make it out on opening day. Planning to go Saturday.
Good luck and be safe


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Monark22 said:


> Saw 15 Sunday night. 6 bucks. One shooter. 4-5 yr old. Bucks still in Bach groups.. Sparring each other and hitting up the alfalfa fields.


Man that would be fun to see.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Got out tonight on the same alfalfa field. 4 different buck and about 3 does and their fawns. 3 bucks were young.. But one definate shooter right at dark. I'd say in the range of 150's. Just moved to late tonight..


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Saw deer, didn't have any close enough. Saturday evening was the time to be out. Lots of movement. 

You can't eat the horns......


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Went out Thursday between rain showers, saw 15, 4 were bucks along with 6 turkeys. None of them wanted to come close enough for a meet and greet.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Saw deer, didn't have any close enough. Saturday evening was the time to be out. Lots of movement.
> 
> You can't eat the horns......


No but you can sure put em on the wall...


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Saw one. This is my first deer with a recurve..


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice buck with the recurve. I have a Bob Lee signature long bow that I hunt with and have taken a doe and a buck with it.Its the funest bow I have ever owned and shot.Great job


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

doegirl said:


> Saw one. This is my first deer with a recurve..
> View attachment 220373


Congratulations!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Deer were moving Saturday evening. No shooters.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

seen 4 does and that was it


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

doegirl said:


> Saw one. This is my first deer with a recurve..
> View attachment 220373


Great job,nothing makes me more proud than a hunter going old school, I still remember the first deer with a recurve 38 years ago and yours is way bigger, what a great first traditional harvest, congrats and welcome to a group of hunters who look more at the tradition and experience than making things easier What equipment did you use ?


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Bluntman55
50lb Black Widow Recurve, Silver Flame broadheads and Easton aluminum shafts is what I'm using.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

doegirl said:


> Saw one. This is my first deer with a recurve..
> View attachment 220373


Well done. Took my first deer ever in 1976. Was using a ben person 45# recurve, no sights, ceder arrows, & satellite broads.


----------

